# Pheasant farm



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Anyone know of a Pheasant farm in the Utah/Juab County area that doesnt require a membership and has decent prices for birds? Thanks in advance.


----------



## elkman1987 (Dec 15, 2010)

try Pig's Pheasant Club in Fayette, Utah...call 435-851-1515 (Ryan) Their running a after Christmas special for $15 pheasants and $12 for Chukars....


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Quality game birds in Provo call John Hinckley 801-369-5346


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

DR_DEATH said:


> Quality game birds in Provo call John Hinckley 801-369-5346


are they still around? i have not been able to get ahold of them


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes they are still around I was there last weekend. Leave John a message and he'll call you back as he has a full time job.



bigboybdub said:


> DR_DEATH said:
> 
> 
> > Quality game birds in Provo call John Hinckley 801-369-5346
> ...


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------

